

The driver behind NASA's Mars Rovers - abarrera
http://www.pcworld.idg.com.au/index.php/id;563338166;fp;2;fpid;4

======
abarrera
I must confess I was very excited when I read it! It's indeed one of the best
IT jobs in both worlds :D I wished I could work on something like that. Btw, I
was surprise he went so open with the stuff the Rovers where running :)

------
hhm
Fantastic article, thank you!

